# My hero!!!



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I've gotta build me one of these bad boys!!! 

[attachment=0:1sgs9p1r]redneck_bass_boat.jpg[/attachment:1sgs9p1r]

I bet this boat would be just the ticket at Pelican.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL are those foam pontoons... :lol:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> I've gotta build me one of these bad boys!!!
> 
> [attachment=0:d5c85qrs]redneck_bass_boat.jpg[/attachment:d5c85qrs]
> 
> I bet this boat would be just the ticket at Pelican.


except when the wind kicks up there. would probably blow you clear to Vernal!!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Based on the Blue Springs post I'd say this is you, or jbass :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Based on the Blue Springs post I'd say this is you, or jbass :roll:


+1 Yah what was the deal with that anyway? Aren't you two brothers? Third question, how much does one need to drink to go on a tyraid like that?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, that's a good one, I have seen that before! :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> > Based on the Blue Springs post I'd say this is you, or jbass :roll:
> ...


Tirade. Anyway, lets just say that to do that requires enough alchohol that you cannot drive away from the office you are stuck at.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> [quote="fixed blade":1va7r54s]
> 
> 
> FROGGER said:
> ...


Tirade. Anyway, lets just say that to do that requires enough alchohol that you cannot drive away from the office you are stuck at.[/quote:1va7r54s]

:roll: a moment to be proud of no doubt, I'm sure you have many :roll:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I wasn't at work, but I was at an office. Consider it an office party.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

+1 Yah what was the deal with that anyway? Aren't you two brothers? Third question, how much does one need to drink to go on a tyraid like that? [/quote]

Tirade. Anyway, lets just say that to do that requires enough alchohol that you cannot drive away from the office you are stuck at.[/quote]

:roll: a moment to be proud of no doubt, I'm sure you have many :roll:[/quote]

Why yes I do have many. Thank you for acknowledging that.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't at work, but I was at an office. Consider it an office party.
> ...


 :lol: Now that's some good humor.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Those keyboards just don't look the same when you get a bit tipsey.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Nibble Nuts":2hly0fye]I wasn't at work, but I was at an office. Consider it an office party.
> ...


 :lol: Now that's some good humor.[/quote:2hly0fye]

 +1


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> LOL are those foam pontoons... :lol:


Oh look, Frogger's cool with everything and thinks this post is funny.



FROGGER said:


> Based on the Blue Springs post I'd say this is you, or jbass


Oh, and now he's all ticked off about it. Is someone upset that they were duped on another post? Let it go man, we know you're ticked off, that was the point of the post. We ticked off everyone, and everyone, including me and Nut's, realizes it was super stupid and childish. That also was the point. So, you can continue to roll your eyes like a 12 year old girl on every post we put on here, or you can just realize that alcohol makes people do things they normally wouldn't, or at least makes things they would do turn out a whole lot more ridiculous than intended.


----------

